# New horses :)



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

AWW, doncha love cellphone pic quality? lol


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't think they looked that blurry on the phone.. guess cause its so tiny


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

once again...You are soooo lucky ! 
They are beautiful 
Cant wait to see more pictures


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks! I love my horses


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, *You must be so lucky to get 2 really nice barrel horses and these 2. *


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Lol, same horses..

Plus some winter coats


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe this is a mare


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Those pictures look like you found them on a piece of paper and took them with your phone.


ESPECIALLY the middle picture.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

.Justa Gold Skip. by ~ZeeHorse on deviantART
pink means its a female
Justa Gold Skip Quarter Horse


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Why??? I don't get it...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Why??? I don't get it...


i am nto understanding any of this either...... hmmmm i guess we will findout whats going on.:lol:


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Obviously she's not being truthful... I saw the first thread and wanted to believe her, but now I don't at all. Too many things not adding up. 
Sorry. :/


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Gillian said:


> Obviously she's not being truthful... I saw the first thread and wanted to believe her, but now I don't at all. Too many things not adding up.
> Sorry. :/


at least most of us gave her the benefit of the doubt? 
girl_on_black_pony: ???????? care to explain?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I knew she was lying from the start. I have tracked that stallion like a hawk. I knew better. Not to mention the sale ad for the mare she claimed to own never went down. NONE of the ads of her did.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kids these days *shakes head* O_O


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Kids these days *shakes head* O_O


HEY! im a kid, well now a TEENAGER! *smiles proudly* haha even worse then a kid! haha but im happy with what i have, im even proud of it. even i know there is no point in this silly lying business.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aw, come on I'm not talking about YOU!  _Just people like OP_ 

You were funny on Black Pony's other thread with the "breaking fingers" business. Ha ha, I laughed.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ haha thnx, i felt like soemone had to lighten up that thread


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

Umm, I used to go to school with GOBP. Idk why she's doing this. Actually, she only has one 'horse' and it's a mule named freddie...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

amy said:


> Umm, I used to go to school with GOBP. Idk why she's doing this. Actually, she only has one 'horse' and it's a mule named freddie...


really?


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, I mean Avalon is in that town and she rides there? Maybe she was just saying those horses were hers and then she bought the two barrelers for real? I'm going to see if I still have her cell number.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

But to call a mare a stud?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually ....don't bother calling her you would only be calling yourself. 
Sorry I am locking this thread.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hmmm im thinking this is alll crazy. so i think we need: MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! and i hope you all have a good day.

I think this is ridiculous, my pet peeve is when people lie about things they have, seriously, be happy with what you have and people will like you alot better!


----------

